# محول الإزاحة الخطية التفاضلية



## Mrs. Engineer (15 مارس 2006)

This is a mechatronic device​It is used in aircraft as an element of yaw damper system​​​The principle of its operation is in theattachement ​ ​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل !*






جزاك الله كل خير, والله لا أستطيع ان أصف مدى سعادتي وخصوصاً بوجود مثل هذه المعلومات القيمة في أولى أيام عمل هذا القسم الكبير
وتقبلوا تحياتي
أخوكم أحمد​


----------



## mohamed_hassan (17 مارس 2006)

الف شكر علي هذه المعلومات الرائعه ومن الواضح انه ان شاء الله هذا القسم سينهض كثيرا ونطلب المزيد من العمل
شكرا اخوكم محمد حسن


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (18 مارس 2006)

*LVDT in the yaw damper*

I talked about LVDT and its principle of operation, and i said that it is uesd in aircraft's yaw damper system . Now i will speak about this system to show you where this LVDT takes place
​


----------



## م التحبو (20 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخوى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الششتاوي (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم سعد (3 أغسطس 2006)

عندي سؤال اذا تسمح لي :لماذا الملف الثانوي للمحول يتكون من ملفين ليش ما يكون ملف واحد؟


----------



## محمودصفا (1 يناير 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



اريد منكم مساعده في توضيح علاقه LVDT وكيف يتم من خلاله قياس الضغط 

 وفقا لهذه الاوراق 














 وجزيتم كل خير :84:

​


----------



## مبتدئه (22 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا استاذن المشرف بان اضع طلبي في موضوع منفصل 

فهل يمكنني ذلك ؟

خالص التقدير والاحترام,,
*


----------



## ahmedmecha (22 مارس 2009)

> *عندي سؤال اذا تسمح لي :لماذا الملف الثانوي للمحول يتكون من ملفين ليش ما يكون ملف واحد؟*​


نستفاد منه في تحديد الحركة بأي إتجاه عن طريق قياس زاوية فرق الطور بين الـ output والـ input ...
الـ output هو الفرق بين فولتية كلا الملفين secondary coils
وبما أن ملفات الملف الثانوي مربوطة بقطبية متعاكسة سوف يكون الـ output يساوي صفر عند عدم وجود أي إزاحة reference position وهذا لايمكن الحصول عليه بأستخدام ملف واحد !!

لمزيد من التفاصيل شاهد هذا الرابط


----------



## ahmedmecha (22 مارس 2009)

> *اريد منكم مساعده في توضيح علاقه LVDT وكيف يتم من خلاله قياس الضغط
> 
> وفقا لهذه الاوراق *


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

هذا الاوراق تجربة أنتِ تُنجزيها في المختبر ولايمكن أن أوضح كيفية قياس الضغط تبعا لها .. لكن يمكن شرح مبدأ قياس الضغط بأستخدام الـ LVDT 
المبدأ هو قياس الازاحة الخطية كمعادلة للضغط والعلاقة طردية بينهما .. مبدأ قياس الازاحة الخطية واضح من المشاركات السابقه .
يُستخدم هنا  *diaphragm or bellows حيث يتشوه تناسبا مع مقدار الضغط المسلط ويُربط مباشرة مع متحسس قياس الازاحة الخطية ..
لمزيد من المعلومات شاهدي الرابط
 
*


----------



## مبتدئه (30 مارس 2009)

السـلآم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

عذرا لتاخري نتيجه ظروف قاهره 

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم ^^

واحيي روح التعاون والتميز :15:

ان شاء الباري ساقرا كل ما لدي واحاول اعمل التقرير اللازم لذلك 
ولن اتوانى ابدا في السؤال لما لقيت من تجاوب ممتاز اسعدني حقا 

حفظكم الله ورعاكم ..


----------



## eng_heikal (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذة المعلومات ونرجو المزيد عن lvdt


----------



## YOUSEF1000 (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اجابة على سوآلى 
لمادا فى السابق كان يتم استخدام R-encodr بدلا من L-encodr لحساب الازاحة الخطية 
وكيف يتم تحويلها رياضيا من دوران الى خطى


----------



## YOUSEF1000 (7 يوليو 2010)

كم يوجد نوع من المجسات لقياس الازاحة الخطية


----------



## Elmohareb (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الملف القيم 
وجزاك الله خير


----------

